# water intake



## gamma (Apr 16, 2011)

I know we all need water and for this post let's jus say  a gallon a day is right the amount. I have always been told to SIP on my water thought out  the day , but for me it seems eazyer 2  slam it down and go on a bout my biz. So question 1 is sipping the  water better option, and why? My  next question is can we count other beverage as part of our gallon a day  or should jus only count the water regardless of what other beverage we drink?  For example I am on a clean diet ,I drink unsweet tea, black coffee , and three or so protein shakes a day , so can I count any of these as my water intake , or should I try to drink a gallon a day plus all others?


----------



## vortex (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been told by my doctor when taking medications that require lots of water to take in a gallon of water,; and if I take in any coffee or tea I have to replace it with equal quantities of water because they are dehydrants.


----------



## Marat (Apr 16, 2011)

You don't have to walk around with a jug -- just drink amply throughout the day.


----------



## Isac (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi gamma,
I drink 1 gallon of water daily as I have started to lose weight and drinking water not only improves my digestive system but also prevents me from eating more food. 
Besides water I took watermelon or grapefruit juice.


----------



## walterplans (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you don't need to count those because it's different from water but you can drink moderately.


----------



## SRX (Apr 26, 2011)

I drink about a gallon and ahalf everyday.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

You don't need to drink a gallon of straight water a day. You need about a gallon from all sources. About 20% of the water you need comes from all the food you eat. And obviously other drinks have water in them. If I drank a full gallon of water everyday on top of everything else I would probably be washing a lot of vitamins and minerals out of my body. Here is a hydration calculator.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 26, 2011)

OP a problem with drinking large quantities of water in one sitting like competitive eaters do to stretch their stomachs is that close to the 2 litre mark you run the risk of affecting the osmotic balance in the gut and hence the rest of your cells and you can actually die from it. but more likely you will feel terrible.

And in regards to drinking water I don't except intra workout mixed with a carb blend. I use milk as my main liquid, if i'm bulking it as a great way to add close to 3000 cals to my diet and by using whole milk i can suppress the insulin spikes caused by the lactose and other higher GI foods.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> OP a problem with drinking large quantities of water in one sitting like competitive eaters do to stretch their stomachs is that close to the 2 litre mark *you run the risk of affecting the osmotic balance in the gut and hence the rest of your cells and you can actually die from it. but more likely you will feel terrible.*



Yep, once the key electrolytes go out of your cells and tissue, into your urine and out of your body, then it's bad. Once you go hypo (hyponatremia, hypokalemia, etc) then you start running into major problems such as muscle weakness, cramping, diarrhea, all the way up to electrical disturbances of the heart.


----------



## gamma (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You don't need to drink a gallon of straight water a day. You need about a gallon from all sources. About 20% of the water you need comes from all the food you eat. And obviously other drinks have water in them. If I drank a full gallon of water everyday on top of everything else I would probably be washing a lot of vitamins and minerals out of my body. Here is a hydration calculator.


 Good read thx for the link...


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 26, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yep, once the key electrolytes go out of your cells and tissue, into your urine and out of your body, then it's bad. Once you go hypo (hyponatremia, hypokalemia, etc) then you start running into major problems such as muscle weakness, cramping, diarrhea, all the way up to electrical disturbances of the heart.


Yes, nasty side effects from drinking too much water too fast.Hyponatremia: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## Jameses (Apr 27, 2011)

Many researcher point  put the fact about the use of water and mostly 
research advice to use 12 glass of water in a day...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never seen anything that says that. What studies say that?


----------



## acarroll7715 (Apr 27, 2011)

I try to get in a gallon of strictly water per day. Just keep filling my water bottle up throughout the day....


----------



## toothache (Apr 27, 2011)

Jay Cutler said in an interview he drinks 3 gallons a day.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 27, 2011)

I know I feel better when I get a gallon a day....sipped throughout the day.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 27, 2011)

toothache said:


> Jay Cutler said in an interview he drinks 3 gallons a day.



He also has a lot of physiological processes going on inside too. Figure in the fact that the guy is constantly working out and taking in massive amounts of foods and supplements and it's easy to see why guys like him "probably" would drink this much. 

Heck, where I live you need to drink upwards of two gallons because it's so freaking hot and humid


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 27, 2011)

I usually drink about 8 bottles of water a day. Im not sure exactly what that adds up to though but i know my piss is always clear, which is what you want.


----------



## gamma (Apr 27, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> I usually drink about 8 bottles of water a day. Im not sure exactly what that adds up to though but i know my piss is always clear, which is what you want.



That's  Funny cuz that's what I have always said too .


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 27, 2011)

gamma said:


> That's  Funny cuz that's what I have always said too .



Great minds think alike


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 27, 2011)

i heard it is used better if you drink in small amounts as opposed to chugging
i too am a chugger, its a burden to carry a gallon wherever i go.  and expencive to carry smaller bottles


----------



## Liquid 2011 (Apr 30, 2011)

Always gotta keep water intake high.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just keep the urine clear and your good


----------



## Abitterfate (May 30, 2011)

Great thread, I think this is part of my issue as well, most of my water consumption is at meals with vitamins and to help break down the food I consume and intra workout with my supps. I feel so bloated during this time..


----------



## freqfly (May 30, 2011)

Drinking 48 ounces of cold water a day can raise your resting metabolism rate by 50 calories daily, a German study found.


----------



## marklee (May 31, 2011)

Too much water is bad for you.But you can't really determine the exact amount of water you need with calculations. obviously if you are dehydrated you need water. believe it or not marathon runners die of too much water in there system rather than dehydration.
1 gallon= 16 cups its not that much for your size.
Hope this will help you!!


----------



## Pump4EVER (May 31, 2011)

Too much is indeed bad for you and I agree but I feel that more people need to focus on water intake before anything. I personally drink 1.5-2 gallons daily. Being taller and bigger I feel as if I NEED it.


----------



## GMO (Jun 1, 2011)

I also drink 1.5-2 gals of h2o a day.  Your body however can only handle about 8oz at a time, so chugging a half gallon in one sitting is just going to make you piss.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 1, 2011)

I drink around 8 bottles a day. I notice my piss is clear most of the time. Other times it looks kinda dark. Might be from the sups I take. The morning piss is usually the darkest colored.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I drink .66 x my body weight in pure water a day. Anything with caffeine or alcohol doesn't count.


----------

